# Learning to weather. Critique please



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I have been watching a lot of videos and doing a lot of reading on weathering over the last couple of years. Tonight after spending quite a while painting windows I decided it was time to start practicing weathering on some old cheaper rolling stock. Two of them are Bachmann from the 80's and the one I worked on tonight is stamped Lima Italy. As I get time I plan use all three to learn to weather properly and make them look good. I may need to pick up some more cheap rolling stock if I need more practice. Anyway here is what I am working with:

















Here is what I did tonight:

































I didn't base it off of a picture of a prototype. I was eager to get to work on it but the other two will hopefully be done to prototype. Any comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Awww yeah. I like that a lot!

what method did you use? paint or powders? what colours?


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks, I happy to hear that as this is my first try at weathering. I used acrylic paint and pastels. The paint is Americana brand and I don't remember what brand the pastels were but it was a 60 pack for $4 or $5. The colors weren't labeled so I just picked out the ones I thought I could use. I can let you know tomorrow what brand it is if you're interested.

To start I airbrushed it with a light coat of "White Wash" acrylic paint. After that dried I used Iron Oxide and Burnt Umber Acrylics with one of those art sponges on a handle to dab very small amounts of either or both. It was in such small amounts that it didn't add much paint at all on each dab. After the paint dried I used some very soft oil pastels to add a little life to some of the rust. They weren't powder but were little sticks. I had the intention of turning them into powder but they weren't dry enough to do that. I guess I didn't think that through very well but it worked out in the end. It doesn't take much to get them to work. I used them similar to a crayon. It seemed to work well at the ribs as there is a little build up as it catches the pastel but not a ton.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I didn't use any pastels on the trucks. I'm going to pick up a couple of more colors for weathering at the hobby shop tomorrow so I can do more than just rust.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I must say, the process and materials you used produced very nice results.


----------



## jtc (Nov 15, 2012)

I'd say you're ready to try it on your good stuff. Nice work.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks great, but the wheels are too new looking.:thumbsup:


----------

